# sketter pee question



## hounddawg (Feb 2, 2017)

OK I,'be got some sketter pee aging, so hear is. My simple minded questions, dose skeeter pee clear or stay looking like lemonade, how long do you age, and how many times do you rack, mines been aging for about 2months in 6 gallon carboy, I wait 3monthsbefkore I rack my country wines, butskeeter pee is new to me,I spent the last few years making old fashioned country wines from scratch, but got my first mead at 1 year bulk aging, and first sketter pee at 2months, I used Lon's original resipe, a and I am a huge sweet tea an lemtonaide lover. So I'm hoping, so if yawl are willing to guide an enlighten me I will be very honored, I get these 2 bottled along with my pear/apple, blackberry, and elderberry as well as a sour cherry/peach blend, a peach an a sour cherry, since I have found out a dry carboy is a sin, learnt that from you nuts,, lol,, so sketter pee knowledge please, I ain't proud I beg, forinfo an directions to y9ur callers,, OPP'S,, um just kidding, Trust Me, Snicker::
Dawg


----------



## Julie (Feb 2, 2017)

It should be clear Dawg. I would treat like you would your fruit wines.


----------



## Arne (Feb 2, 2017)

Not every time, but ususally have to hit it with sparkaloid to get it to clear. Also, get the gas out of it. it sometimes needs another racking or a bit of manual degassing. Make sure it is warm. 75 or so. Arne.


----------



## hounddawg (Feb 3, 2017)

Thank the both of you, I value yawls knowledge very much
Dawg


----------



## NorCal (Feb 3, 2017)

Clear as water. Hound, with your experience, you will make some good Skeeter and make it your own in short order.


----------



## hounddawg (Feb 4, 2017)

So your telling me it get spring water clear?
Dawg









QUOTE=NorCal;637238]Clear as water. Hound, with your experience, you will make some good Skeeter and make it your own in short order.



[/QUOTE]


----------



## NorCal (Feb 4, 2017)

Clear but colored, if that makes sense.


----------



## hounddawg (Feb 5, 2017)

It does
Dawg





[/B]


NorCal said:


> Clear but colored, if that makes sense.


----------



## hounddawg (Feb 26, 2017)

OK. I am contaplating using super kleer on my skeeter pee and my pine apple, dang I thought pear was tough but pine apple makes pear simple, talk about pulp, shoot not even room for lees, would it be safe to hit a six gallon batch of pine apple with pectic enyzeme or would the alcohol nulifie the sorbate???? 
Dawg


----------

